# anybody wanna buy a maurice lucas jersey?



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

I got it on ebay about a week ago, but the person selling it said it was a 3xl, and it really is a 2xl. it is a mitchell and ness and is brand new still with the tags on it. if you look it up on the internet, it retails for about 250 bucks, but i will sell it for 100 with free shipping to the united states. let me know if you want a picture. i haven't posted it yet, just thought if anybody in here would want it i would offer it here first.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sure its authentic?

Lots of fake Mitchell and Ness jerseys around...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.mitchellandness.com/detail.aspx?ID=2298

The Mo Lucas jersey comes in Chest sizes...which size is it? 

Red or White?


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

size 54. and it is authentic.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Authentic being worn or the kind he wore?Whats the difference from repro and authentic?They both look the same to me.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Damn...size 54 is HUGE. hah. Otherwise I probably would get it...i really want a Mo Lucas jersey....


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Authentic being worn or the kind he wore?Whats the difference from repro and authentic?They both look the same to me.


authentic as in the same type of jersey he wore. i would want alot more then 100 bucks for a game worn maurice lucas jersey. but the jersey is definetly worth 100 bucks. it fits, but i like my jerseys to be really loose, and this one isn't loose enough for me. and a 54 is only a 2 xl, which isn't that big, unless you are a little guy, which im not.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> http://www.mitchellandness.com/detail.aspx?ID=2298
> 
> The Mo Lucas jersey comes in Chest sizes...which size is it?
> 
> Red or White?


mine is just like that one, except it is red, not white. even if you bought it from me, you could resell it if you didn't like it, or it was way to big. i just haven't had good luck on ebay as of late. i have a 350 dollar dvd player on there that has 177 views, and yet is only at 36 dollars with a day and a half left. and i also have 8 dvds on therethat have only got 1 bid at .99 cents. nobody will buy something if you have a set price. pisses me off, as i paid 70 bucks for the dvd's/


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man I must be tired. I swore for a second this thread was titled "anybody want to buy a maurice cheeks jersey". Then I did a double take. phew. :clown:


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

ok, so nobody wants it i guess. can i ask why? it's brand new with the tags, retails for 250 bucks, and i only want 100 with free shipping. im tryin to sell it on ebay/


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

I would be interested, but all of my extra $$$ is currently earmarked for Christmas gifts.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

J_Bird said:


> I would be interested, but all of my extra $$$ is currently earmarked for Christmas gifts.


perfect gift for yourself, or someone who might let you borrow it. :banana:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

tradetheo said:


> ok, so nobody wants it i guess. can i ask why? it's brand new with the tags, retails for 250 bucks, and i only want 100 with free shipping. im tryin to sell it on ebay/


Well, you can ask, but there might be as many reasons as there are posters here.

For me, I don't collect jerseys of assistant coaches, and it isn't my size.

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your problem, tradetheo. If I was about 10 years younger, I'd probably buy it from you. But I've reached that age that wearing jerseys - no matter how retro or cool the jerseys themselves are - just makes me look like a dork.

Then again, so does posting on this forum. :sigh:



PBF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> ok, so nobody wants it i guess. can i ask why? it's brand new with the tags, retails for 250 bucks, and i only want 100 with free shipping. im tryin to sell it on ebay/


Too big. Maybe I might consider. Let me sleep on it. :biggrin: Leaning towards "no" though...put it on ebay...i guess...its tempting though. :cheers:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Too big. Maybe I might consider. Let me sleep on it. :biggrin:


If he let you sleep on it, though, would it still be considered "new"? :biggrin:


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

i wish i would have known how hard it was to sell a brand new jersey. i'd put it on ebay again, but i doubt i would get what i paid for it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The problem with Jerseys is that on ebay, there are a TON of fakes...esp. Mitchell and Ness. 

Also, the ones on there are goin for 70 bucks.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> The problem with Jerseys is that on ebay, there are a TON of fakes...esp. Mitchell and Ness.
> 
> Also, the ones on there are goin for 70 bucks.


as far as i know this one is real. how can you tell if it is a fake? it has really thick material and has the hardwood classic logo on it. honestly, i think someone stole it from a store and put it on there and got whatever they could get for it. 100 percent profit.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Check out this article...its crazy.


http://greatsportsrivalries.com/mitchell-ness-throwbacks-fake-1.html


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

mine is a fake. damn. i new it was to good to be true. it's still worth what i paid for it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> mine is a fake. damn. i new it was to good to be true. it's still worth what i paid for it.


Did you go to the Mitchell & Ness website and look up your jersey to compare the labels or did you just go by the description in that article? There seems to be quite a bit of variation in the labels styles from one jersey to the next. 

I read that article then I looked up several jerseys on ebay, and they pretty much all seemed like fakes. Then I found a Drexler jersey and a Lucas jersey on ebay and compared them to the labels on the Mitchell & Ness web site. The Drexler was obviously a fake when compared to its counterpart on the Mitchell & Ness site, but the ebay Lucas jersey I just couldn't tell. Suspiciously, the photo of the Lucas jersey didn't show the label, then they showed a close-up of just a label (could have been any label). The label looked the same but I couldn't really tell if the color was the same on the 'hardwoods classics' banner.

Edit: BTW, on the M&N site, the Lucas label did not look like the Drexler label or like the description in that article.

If these Mitchell & Ness folks want to prevent people from buying fakes, they could start by showing better photos of the real labels on their own web site. They could also have an area on their own site to educate buyers, something better than that rambling thing I just read. And we are supposed to alert them if we see a phony on ebay? Sheesh, if they thought it was worth pursuing all they have to do is log on themselves. I don't have much sympathy for them if they can't do a better job of educating their buyers themselves. But I do sympathize with you, tradetheo, if you trusted and got burned. Your experience educated me, at least.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Did you go to the Mitchell & Ness website and look up your jersey to compare the labels or did you just go by the description in that article? There seems to be quite a bit of variation in the labels styles from one jersey to the next.
> 
> I read that article then I looked up several jerseys on ebay, and they pretty much all seemed like fakes. Then I found a Drexler jersey and a Lucas jersey on ebay and compared them to the labels on the Mitchell & Ness web site. The Drexler was obviously a fake when compared to its counterpart on the Mitchell & Ness site, but the ebay Lucas jersey I just couldn't tell. Suspiciously, the photo of the Lucas jersey didn't show the label, then they showed a close-up of just a label (could have been any label). The label looked the same but I couldn't really tell if the color was the same on the 'hardwoods classics' banner.
> 
> ...


the jersey is worth what i paid for it. it was only 72 with shipping, and i was trying to make a little profit thinking it was real. but i don't feel burned, just that i thought i got a steal and it turned out it wasn't to big.


----------

